# Brea Cursive Italic nib



## PenWorks (Apr 10, 2007)

When I was at the LA Pen show, I gave nibs.com John M. a couple of new Parker Duofold nibs to have him custom grind. The good news is I know they will be wonderfull when I get them, the bad news is, I have to wait 6 months [V] I could have them in 3-4 weeks, but then the price doubles for his "Rush" work. Nothing against John mind you, he is just that busy and in demand. (must be nice)

So I made it a point, to teach myself how to grind nibs. Tonight was my first go at it. Pretty good, only scrapped a few nibs before I got the hang of it. So I present to you a Brea nib custom ground by Penchetta into a cursive italic. It started off as a broad nib. I liked it so much, I made two more. []

Next up will be a flexable fine in 14K


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 10, 2007)

Anthony, the results look great.  I don't know if you have seen this or not, but there is an excellent tutorial at http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html  

So how long before you put John M and Richard B out of business? []


----------



## Mikey (Apr 10, 2007)

Heck with the nibs, I'd like to have writing that nice!


----------



## Lathemaster (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm with Mikey on this - my chicken scratch should look half that good.
Every time I think I'm catching up to you guys and gals someone steps up and raises the bar.

Well done
Mike


----------



## txbob (Apr 10, 2007)

Anthony,
Never learned to write in cursive, huh? [8D][}][]
txbob


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 10, 2007)

Almost right Bob [] When I moved to Az and entered the public school system in high school, I had no idea there were schools without Nuns running around with rulers [] Hence forth from that day on I have lettered everything. The only cursive I do is my name and that is only half the time. 

I use to call it printing, until I was scolled by some scribes and architects, who informed me it was not printing but lettering. Simular to the way Cav always corrects me. []

Stan, that is a good article and I have printed a copy of that long ago. There are a couple others out there as well. It really is not that hard and you don't mind scrapping steel nibs if you screw them up. Now the next step is have the brass balls to work on the gold ones []


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice pen work Anthony!  How do you write so nice?  I can't read my own writing, so I don't try and write much anymore.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 10, 2007)

Bill, practice, practice practice!!  Mine is ten fold better than a year ago. To be honest, I spend a few months with a chart on my desk to revert to if I forgot how to make a letter. I am at the point now where I get an comment here and there. For me it all stems back to using fountian pens daily.


----------



## Tanner (Apr 10, 2007)

Tony, nice job on the nib grinding.  As a four year architect student I letter all the time myself.  In school we wanted a signature letter that was just ours.  It looks like yours is the a you have turned into a star at the end of your last name.  Pretty cool.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2007)

Great work Anthony.  Are you going to be offering classes in nib grinding soon????[]


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice job Anthony!

Were do we sign up for your classes!


----------

